# Who's in Swansea



## jokasmoka (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey there
Living in Swansea at the mo. Not meeting so many people to be honest as I'm not working and doesn't seem to much good stuff to go out to music-wise. I like my bass and I'm into producing and would love to meet some other headz around the place. Anyone around the boards?


----------



## badlands (Jan 19, 2012)

Try Trampie


----------



## 1927 (Jan 20, 2012)

Its ya own fault for living in Swansea.


----------



## METH LAB (Jan 21, 2012)

jokasmoka said:


> Hey there
> Living in Swansea at the mo. Not meeting so many people to be honest as I'm not working and doesn't seem to much good stuff to go out to music-wise. I like my bass and I'm into producing and would love to meet some other headz around the place. Anyone around the boards?



im carmarthenshire... can get to swansea pretty quick on the train its only 3 stops away from me(providing they going the direct route and not the long way around)... takes fuckin ages on the bus but quite quick on the train as long as its a direct train coz its only kidwelly, burry port and lianelli... and swansea is next after llianelli(sp) if its the other train though its like 9 bloody stops just to get to swansea coz it stops at every tiny stop. when you say 'bass' you mean the musical type or the amphetamine type? Musical i assume coz you follow on with being a producer..what kinda of music? (just curious)

peace


----------



## oneunder (Jan 25, 2012)

what sort of music are you into making?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 25, 2012)

fucksake meth
it is Llanelli!

as to the op i could out the swansea posters i know of but will let them do it themselves
pob lwc!

e2a watch out for a mop haired posh sounding exiled poster from london who might try and nick some of your spliff


----------



## METH LAB (Jan 27, 2012)

well this was something and nothing wernt it.

Yea Llanelli..im dyslexic, i cant spell for shit words look right when they aint and vice versa. That and i never had an education.

peace


----------



## 1927 (Jan 27, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> well this was something and nothing wernt it.
> 
> Yea Llanelli..im dyslexic, i cant spell for shit words look right when they aint and vice versa. That and i never had an education.
> 
> peace



I hope you feel really bad now Ddraig!!lol


----------



## 1927 (Jan 27, 2012)

ddraig said:


> fucksake meth
> it is Llanelli!
> 
> as to the op i could out the swansea posters i know of but will let them do it themselves
> ...



Its not right to out someone for living in Swansea, let them do it in their own time, they may not even have told their parents and close friends yet!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 27, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> well this was something and nothing wernt it.
> 
> Yea Llanelli..im dyslexic, i cant spell for shit words look right when they aint and vice versa. That and i never had an education.
> 
> peace


apologies meth, bit of a hasty post by me, assumed you would have been through enough times to notice

heddwch


----------



## METH LAB (Jan 30, 2012)

ddraig said:


> apologies meth, bit of a hasty post by me, assumed you would have been through enough times to notice
> 
> heddwch



no worries, im always forgetting how to spell stuff... i only pop in here about once every 2 months... since there's nobody here round my way i dont get invlolved...wish ide stayed in Cardiff or Newport alot of the time...although its low crime rate out here which helps alot but i been living here for 6 years or something and only know about 5 people, and they aint exactly mates just people i know.

boring place to live...s14n loves it but she likes quiet places. I like dodgy boozers where the drug dealing is blatant..but there arnt any. Llanelli has a big smack problem, and in carmarthenshire as a whole there's a massive benzo and heroin problem, swansea's not so bad for help being a city and all that.. but out here the help is vertually non-existant. Ive had 7 suicide attemps within these walls so the memories aint exactly pretty... feels kinda haunted sometimes...especially the one room.

and everybody wants to know everybody elses business lol. gossip central at the corner shop like lol

peace


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 1, 2012)

Im in Swansea about twice a month or so, live in Newport/Cwmbran though.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 1, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> no worries, im always forgetting how to spell stuff... i only pop in here about once every 2 months... since there's nobody here round my way i dont get invlolved...wish ide stayed in Cardiff or Newport alot of the time...although its low crime rate out here which helps alot but i been living here for 6 years or something and only know about 5 people, and they aint exactly mates just people i know.
> 
> boring place to live...s14n loves it but she likes quiet places. I like dodgy boozers where the drug dealing is blatant..but there arnt any. Llanelli has a big smack problem, and in carmarthenshire as a whole there's a massive benzo and heroin problem, swansea's not so bad for help being a city and all that.. but out here the help is vertually non-existant. Ive had 7 suicide attemps within these walls so the memories aint exactly pretty... feels kinda haunted sometimes...especially the one room.
> 
> ...



If you ever around the Newport area let me know we could go for a drink or summat?


----------



## jjuice (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm nearby , Swansea's nightlife seems to have less to offer lately. Monkey's lost its vaguely underground vibe , attracting Wind Street wide boys . They still manage to pull off the odd event , check out their listings.
Best haunt is Mozarts , they have regular northern soul nights and seemingly no closing hours, which is good for me I'm a slow starter.
Diverse crowd and not a pick up joint, unlike most places in town.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 2, 2012)

jjuice said:


> I'm nearby , Swansea's nightlife seems to have less to offer lately. Monkey's lost its vaguely underground vibe , attracting Wind Street wide boys . They still manage to pull off the odd event , check out their listings.
> Best haunt is Mozarts , they have regular northern soul nights and seemingly no closing hours, which is good for me I'm a slow starter.
> Diverse crowd and not a pick up joint, unlike most places in town.



I used to love Monkey Bar, with their BBQ and top top floor (outside) drug antics


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 2, 2012)

MdmAmDma said:


> If you ever around the Newport area let me know we could go for a drink or summat?



will do..newport was on tele lastnight something about bouncers..i get like feelings that i should have never left that place...such was the drug trouble i got into it aint all that safe for me to go back lol.. im kinda 'wanted' by some punk ass alcoholic prick who thinks he can rip me £200 and have me not get his ass kicked and his mates round to search his toilet of a flat.. toilet of a flat for a toilet of a man basically... but i gotta be carefull he knows people at street leval, my folks came and grabbed me(kidnapped me) from here once and took me to the gwent for detox.. and he found out i was in there coz the security guards were a couple of his drinkin pals...nothing came of it like but one night i was havin a cig outside and some BIG mofo come up and said is your name(insert my real name)? i said nah man im garry tohmas(just made it up lol) and he walked away lookin bemused but took a photo of me on his phone... so not good. doubt i'll be going back to Newport for those reasons..damn shame to since i done nothing wrong except get some payback, but these were violant people i was dealing with. Im safe enough in cardiff.. and swansea although i hardly go there no reason to, but swanseas closest to me like. Shit i have 'people' in Newport but i wouldant feel easy walkin the streets. Newport has alot of very violant scum suckin drug dealers that act like they better than you...they worse than the addicts they deal to in every single way...but of course they dont see it that way.

peace


----------



## Clair De Lune (Feb 2, 2012)

I am in Swansea


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 2, 2012)

im carmathen..its weird out here it really is alot fuckin differant to cardiff/newport..dunno about swansea never been there enough times but seems to be a city vibe like cardiff 'n newport but camarthenshire is faily pleasant but i cant understand a fuckin word they say half the time..they mix up english and welsh and lots of them just speak welsh all the time.. and when they tryin to speak english they so heavy on the welsh accent its still hard to understand 'em... its a very fast speaking kinda thing is welsh. My folks tell me i now have a wleshy accent instead of pure newport accent lol it just grows on you dont it..where you live like you just kinda end up speaking like everyone else does.

peace


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 2, 2012)

jjuice said:


> I'm nearby , Swansea's nightlife seems to have less to offer lately. Monkey's lost its vaguely underground vibe , attracting Wind Street wide boys . They still manage to pull off the odd event , check out their listings.
> Best haunt is Mozarts , they have regular northern soul nights and seemingly no closing hours, which is good for me I'm a slow starter.
> Diverse crowd and not a pick up joint, unlike most places in town.



Mozarts kicks arse at its best! Oh yes!

I'm mostly not a nightlifer, but I do know some of the (very few) better SA pubs at more 'earlier on in the evening' type times ....

You might try the Office on Castle Square. Free live bands every weekend (very rock, but you can pick and choose which Fri or Sat you go). And tends to be populated by very NON Wine Street, more alternative minded peeps -- all sorts of ages. Including old festival gits like me/us now and again   

(And ddraig's a cheeky git so ignore any net-slander from him ...  )


----------



## existentialist (Dec 2, 2013)

Bump.

Perhaps it's time for another Swansea meet? I was searching to try and see when the last one had been...


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 3, 2013)

existentialist said:


> Bump.
> 
> Perhaps it's time for another Swansea meet? I was searching to try and see when the last one had been...



Just a Wales meet in general! I might make it through. Been in Wales a year pretty much without meeting an Urbanite.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 3, 2013)

Plumdaff said:


> Just a Wales meet in general! I might make it through. Been in Wales a year pretty much without meeting an Urbanite.


Whereabouts in the Land of Song are you, then?


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 3, 2013)

existentialist said:


> Whereabouts in the Land of Song are you, then?



Cardiff.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 3, 2013)

Plumdaff said:


> Cardiff.


Hmm, that's a terribly long way East. Blimey, that's almost England! 

If there was an All-Wales meet, it'd have to be somewhere like Llandrindod Wells, not that I've got anything against that fine town, but it's a bloody long way from anywhere, and I bet it doesn't have a Travelodge 

ETA: also, isn't Cardiff pretty much wall-to-wall Urbanites?


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 3, 2013)

existentialist said:


> ETA: also, isn't Cardiff pretty much wall-to-wall Urbanites?



You'd think but they don't seem to do meet ups. Unless I'm not invited!  You'd think they wouldn't want to be out done by the Jacks eh! 

I do Llandrindod Wells through work and family. I do know some nice places to stay. But no no no.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 3, 2013)

Plumdaff said:


> You'd think but they don't seem to do meet ups. Unless I'm not invited!  You'd think they wouldn't want to be out done by the Jacks eh!
> 
> I do Llandrindod Wells through work and family. I do know some nice places to stay. But no no no.


I'm going to put a few feelers out amongst such of the Swansea Urbanite Mafia as I know, see how the land lies, run it up the flagpole and see who salutes, and then decide where to go from there.

We might even tagline it "Swansea Meet - at least it's not in Llandod"


----------



## ddraig (Dec 3, 2013)

Plumdaff said:


> Just a Wales meet in general! I might make it through. Been in Wales a year pretty much without meeting an Urbanite.


there are the odd one or two that go to some of the things posted in the 'events Welsh people might be interested in thread.
where do you go out in Cardiff?
lot of posters dropped off or lurking


----------



## nogojones (Dec 3, 2013)

Not Llandod! I end up having to go there for work as the Welsh gvt ends up having loads of meetings there. It just mutually inconvenient for everyone. Even the gogs would rather come to Cardiff. 

I'm obviously a bit biased towards doing things in Cardiff, but would possibly consider Swansea if the time and date fell well


----------



## existentialist (Dec 3, 2013)

nogojones said:


> Not Llandod! I end up having to go there for work as the Welsh gvt ends up having loads of meetings there. It just mutually inconvenient for everyone. Even the gogs would rather come to Cardiff.
> 
> I'm obviously a bit biased towards doing things in Cardiff, but would possibly consider Swansea if the time and date fell well


I agree about Llandod - I've had to go to meetings there on several occasions, and it's a longer drive there than it is to the 'Diff, even if it's further to the latter. Gimme a two hour motorway blat every time...


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 3, 2013)

ddraig said:


> there are the odd one or two that go to some of the things posted in the 'events Welsh people might be interested in thread.
> where do you go out in Cardiff?
> lot of posters dropped off or lurking



I have an 18 month old. The sum total of my Cardiff nightlife has been the Gwdihw, Chapter, a few pubs in Canton and Cineworld . But given a meet up I could leave the cherub with the boyfriend.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 3, 2013)

Plumdaff said:


> I have an 18 month old. The sum total of my Cardiff nightlife has been the Gwdihw, Chapter, a few pubs in Canton and Cineworld . But given a meet up I could leave the cherub with the boyfriend.


fair play, would be good to have a meet up
we had one in chapter once


----------



## pigtails (Dec 3, 2013)

Just so ddraig can get wound up I'll say I'll try and make a meet in Cardiff. 

Might even turn up one day!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Gavin Bl (Dec 4, 2013)

Assuming I can get child care/don't have the kids, I'd be up for a meet up  I'll sit quietly while you all talk about methaketamine, or something


----------



## jjuice (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm game


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 12, 2013)

Good idea on the Swansea meetup existentialist 

We'd definitely be up for one in the NY... kind of any time between Jan and April 

No objection to any 2014 Cardiff meetups either


----------



## existentialist (Dec 12, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Good idea on the Swansea meetup existentialist
> 
> We'd definitely be up for one in the NY... kind of any time between Jan and April
> 
> No objection to any 2014 Cardiff meetups either


Let's make it happen. Even if it starts out being 4 of us!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 14, 2013)

http://www.southwales-eveningpost.c...w-pics-added/story-19688114-detail/story.html


----------



## existentialist (Dec 14, 2013)

ddraig said:


> http://www.southwales-eveningpost.c...w-pics-added/story-19688114-detail/story.html


I think we might try and avoid that happening...


----------



## Belushi (Dec 14, 2013)

I will certainly be in Abertawe at some point in 2014 and will let everyone know, as I'm sure a Neath drinks isn't a flyer


----------



## METH LAB (Dec 17, 2013)

i'll do a Swansea meetup.. they don't sell 'em out here but if somebody could get me some bull shit stimulant ide go to Cardiff to.. I get sleepy on the pish theses days I be asleep drinkin in Cardiff... train lag.

peace


----------

